# Kalender 2012: Teiche



## mitch (3. Okt. 2011)

Hallo, 

hier bitte eure schönsten Teich Bilder reinladen.



und noch das Kleingedruckte:
mit dem Upload der Bilder gestattet Ihr das die Bilder für den Druck der "Hobby-Gartenteich.de" Kalender verwendet werden dürfen. Zugleich versichert Ihr das Ihr *die Bildrechte* für das jeweilige Foto *innehabt.*

*Danke im Voraus *​


----------

